# Laser Hair Removal



## taylor84 (May 9, 2017)

My pediatric dermatologist saw a new patient who has unwanted hair on her face in the area where a skin graft is and laser hair removal was given as a treatment option. Normally, we would treat this as purely cosmetic, but the patient is only ten years old, and suffered 40-49% burns at the age of three. She had the skin graft on her chin 2 years ago from the groin area, and pigmented hair has started growing. Does anyone have any advice on how I could code this and submit to insurance? I know it's a long shot because insurance considers hair removal cosmetic, but I'd really like to help this patient if I can.


----------



## ellzeycoding (May 9, 2017)

Need to use CPT code 17999.  

You can either get prior authorization/approval from the carrier based on the patient's condition.  Or if already billed, appeal with notes to show the medical necessity.  Again, it's a crapshoot.


----------



## taylor84 (May 10, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

